

Will Windows 8 Just Have One SKU? - crenshaw
http://channel9.msdn.com/Forums/Coffeehouse/Windows-8-single-SKU

======
jbhelms
I think now that the anti-trust stuff in the US has expired they may start a
more integrated and nickle and dime type of integration. As an MSDN subscriber
I would love a more barebones Windows that allows me to add on what i need
when I need it.

------
jamesmoss
No.

